# Going to live in the Philippines



## Bullydogs77 (8 mo ago)

Hello I am 14 years old French , my dream is to live in Vietnam or Philippines. I've read a lot about Vietnam but not much about the Philippines.

Are the Philippines really dangerous?

I'm planning it is easy to find a job?

I'm pretty good in language (I speak English and a little bit spanish) so is the language easy to learn?

Is the cost of living expensive?

I have a lot of reptiles at home. Is there a pet market in the Philippines? (don't have to answer if you don't know). 

What are the most interesting cities? 

For the distance I have a friend who is from the Philippines

This may make you laugh but it is really my goal to go live down there when I'm 22 years old, my parents have accepted this choice.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

The vast amount of expats go to the Philippines with income in place, likely a pension. Foreigners working is very restricted and the pay is very low, 10$ a day is not uncommon. You cannot work as a tourist and the appropriate visas hard to obtain. You can work if you marry a local, I'm sure as a young buck finding a suitor would be no problem.lol.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Almost all salaries are very low in the Philippines, so to have a chance to earn ok you need to have at least one of these:
/English as first language AND have teacher skill.
/Have a rare education/skill a company is interested in. Dont expect to get any such as young though by they demand documentet much experience normaly.
/Have good talent for business, experience enough AND have or can raise enough start capital* to start own.. And much patience because in the Philippines they demand crazy many permits - and are slow at giving them  (In over a year for instance we have got 5 but not yet the 6th needed to be allowed to start.)

((*I had enough skill and experience when I were 24yo, but crazy low start capital to even try to start such business, but I started anyway, but it was some luck I succeeded because it became much easier than expected by competition were suprisingly bad in the county/province where I started.))

Edit: I forgot to mension a thing the young generation often are better at part of as internet marketing.
Some jobs can be done through internet from anywhere, which add chance to earn as if you had done such work siting in a high salary country,
BUT many such jobs are in compeetimg with low salary countries as e g Philippines and India IF its something they have knowledge enough about. So better chance for you if you have language knowledge they dont have or e g know laws from your HOME country. I have worked at distance with e g acounting, writing, researches, software developing...


----------



## Bullydogs77 (8 mo ago)

Lunkan said:


> Almost all salaries are very low in the Philippines, so to have a chance to earn ok you need to have at least one of these:
> /English as first language AND have teacher skill.
> /Have a rare education/skill a company is interested in. Dont expect to get any such as young though by they demand documentet much experience normaly.
> /Have good talent for business, experience enough AND have or can raise enough start capital* to start own.. And much patience because in the Philippines they demand crazy many permits - and are slow at giving them  (In over a year for instance we have got 5 but not yet the 6th needed to be allowed to start.)
> ...


In France, I want to go to a "professional high school", I take administration and management


----------



## Bullydogs77 (8 mo ago)

Gary D said:


> The vast amount of expats go to the Philippines with income in place, likely a pension. Foreigners working is very restricted and the pay is very low, 10$ a day is not uncommon. You cannot work as a tourist and the appropriate visas hard to obtain. You can work if you marry a local, I'm sure as a young buck finding a suitor would be no problem.lol.


Why does having a girlfriend help to get a job? Is it easy to get your nationality if you marry her?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Bullydogs77 said:


> Why does having a girlfriend help to get a job? Is it easy to get your nationality if you marry her?


The spouse visa 13a allows you to work.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Bullydogs77 said:


> In France, I want to go to a "professional high school", I take administration and management


You need to do an unprotected job. Business Management is second only Nursing in the Philippines.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Bullydogs77 said:


> In France, I want to go to a "professional high school", I take administration and management


 Thats good start aiming at starting own business,
but I suppouse not giving you work in the Philippines (as young). 

There is a long list of jobs not allowed to be done by foreignersm but the notes I have dont tell which law and the sourse I have is kind of competitor to this website so I suppouse not allowed to post link here. E g it isnt allowed to be acountant.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

I have a specific set of skills for which there is a world wide shortage, so luckily for me I've been able to travel the world and work in many countries, earning significantly more than a local hire.

When my company applied for my work permit, they had to first advertise the job locally, and then prove that no local qualified to perform the job.

Would I come here as a 22 year old? No way.

Without sufficient unique skills and experience, you can not hope to make a decent living, that is why so many Filipinos go abroad to make a better living.


----------

